# Barnaget Bay fishing



## JerseyFluke (Aug 9, 2011)

Went on a crabbing and fishing trip saturday 8/13

rented a boat from THE Dock, my buddy scott and george work there www.thedockoutfitters.com

caught 16 keeper blue claws (6 of them 6+ inches)

caught 8 Snapper blues (bait for the surf...Fluke love snappers + BASS!!!

and to my suprise i caught bout 20 KINGFISH....had no clue wat they were, in 20 years of summers in seaside heights i never caught these fish...they are awesome! tons of fight on light tackle! average size was arouns 12-16inch.. i heard they were good eating but i threw them all back, i had no clue wat species they were until i got back to the dock...

So if anyone wants some fun light tackle fishing the kingfish have invaded the bay!!! get a small hook, and 1-1.5 oz weight and cut some squid into very small peices and drag and bounce the bottom! VERY FUNNY!

Also caught a Blowfish in the crab trap...

TIGHT LINES!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Blowfish are delicious too. Better than kingfish. Nice report.


----------

